#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Ajuda em placa fxo cisco

## berghetti

Boa tarde, pessoal não sou experiente com VoIP, se alguém puder me dar um norte, desde já agradeço.

O cenário é, PABX analógico onde tem configurado dois ramais (5319 e 5320), foi criado uma discagem rápida para esses dois ramais, quando digito 31 no telefone, o PABX encaminha para esses ramais.

Esses dois ramais estão ligados a uma placa de voz FXO em um cisco 2801.

Oque deveria acontecer é, ao digitar 31 o ramal chama o cisco e a placa de voz FXO "atenderia" liberando a linha novamente para discar um ramal ( que está configurado no router cisco para outras unidades da empresa).

Só que ao digitar 31 só chama e a placa FXO não libera a linha novamente, só fica chamando. Já troquei a placa de voz ( 4 vezes), e não funciona, uma curiosidade é que se ligar um telefone em paralelo com os ramais que vão para a placa FXO o telefone toca ao digitar 31 e a placa de voz "atende", libera para digitar um ramal, e tudo funciona normal.

Consigo receber chamadas das outras unidades normal, o problema está apenas nessa questão da placa " aceitar" essa chamada do ramal.

Isso não é uma ativação, é um projeto antigo que sempre funcionou, e agora parou e não acho o defeito, já comparei as configurações do router cisco com os das outras filias ( que tem a mesma topologia).

Como falei não tenho experiência em canal de voz, por isso usei várias aspas, não sei o termo correto que a placa FXO deveria fazer. Se alguém tiver conhecimento de causa e puder dar uma luz, agradeço.

----------


## FMVC10

Você está usando CME no 2801? Como está a configuração dele (show running-config)?
E uma dúvida que tive quando a este "encaminhamento" pelo número 31: quando disca este número ele chama os dois ramais simultaneamente ou somente um deles?

----------


## berghetti

Olá, o PABX ao digitar 31 encaminha para os ramais 5319 e 5320, porem não simultaneamente, se um não atender, ele começa a chamar o outro.

a config do router está aqui, peguei a parte voltada para o canal de voz




> voice-card 0
> !
> !
> !
> voice class custom-cptone VoIP-FXO
> dualtone busy
> frequency 400 450
> cadence 250 250
> !
> ...


fiz novos teste, troquei o cabo rj11 que interliga a placa de voz FXO com o path panel, ai após a troca ele comecçou a atender, ao digitar 31, ele chamava umas 10 vezes e a FXO "liberava" para digitar o ramal, mas quando foi no outro dia cedo ja não estava mais funcionando.

segundo relatos dos usuarios, antes, ao digitar 31, ele só chamava uma vez e ja liberava para digitar o ramal.

----------

